# The seed has arrived…



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

….what do you think?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't know anything about those specific varieties but barenbrug always had quality seed


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

That's more other crop and weed seed than I'd like...


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You can do much better. I would return it. I just googled that stuff and it looks like 25lbs costs $75+. If that's correct, it's about the same price as blue tag with 0% other crop and 0% weed.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Other crop and weed seed can be lots of awful things.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

^ yep. You will regret that weed seed number.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Usually I can tolerate .01 for an overseed if it's a no mix lawn. Anything else I'd want .00 and .05 is really high. Scotts in the big box is less than that usually. 03


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I know that the .05% number looks small but here is the wrong way of calculating this but it gets you into the order of magnitude.

1 pound of fescue seed is ~230,000 seeds per pound. Even if the weed seeds were as big as the fescue seeds, which they are not, that would equate to 115 weed seeds per pound. Seed rate being 8-10 lbs per 1000 square feet and BEST CASE you have over 900 weed seeds per 1000 square feet. So basically a weed in every square foot of your lawn.


----------



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes it was $75 for 25 pounds. The main reason I got it was because a) I have heard good things about the barenbrug brand and b) it is a rhizomatic tall fescue. There are other, cheaper brands that sell RTF but according to barenbrug tests show the rhizomes don't actually spread properly and blah blah blah….of course the company trying to sell me their product would never try to bend the truth a little. Who knows if its bs or not, I just figured I would shell out the extra cash on a reputable brand.

As for the weed seeds, my lawn is already full of weeds. I just started learning about lawn care recently. Up until a few months ago I had no idea what a preemergent was. Point is, I'm sure a preemergent in the spring and subsequent post emergent applications will take care of any weeds that come from the seed. I'll probably be making another thread about how long after overseeding is it safe to use different types of weed killer.

Seed down is next weekend so I don't have time to return and get new stuff anyway. I was just curious about opinions on my seed. [inappropriate comment removed by moderator]


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

These are weeds that can't be controlled by pre or post herbicides. Don't introduce that junk in your yard.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Not only that but theres little evidence of any real spreading for any of these tttf. They dont do anything for the first few seasons and then minimal spread. If you run only tttf you need to overseed here and there. Use blue tag seed instead. You can get it instead for same pricing


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Skankhunt42

Family friendly site so keep it clean. You asked in your original post "what do you think". If you aren't looking for responses or feedback then don't ask for it.


----------



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

pennstater2005 said:


> @Skankhunt42
> 
> Family friendly site so keep it clean. You asked in your original post "what do you think". If you aren't looking for responses or feedback then don't ask for it.


I was looking for feedback and responses. That's why I made the post. Got some good info for the future.

Also I hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings with my comment. I apologize.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey Skankhunt - I had a Barenbrug rep in my area tell me it takes the RTTF up to 3 years to start developing rhizomatic growth. I'm giving it a shot this fall. I bought a 50 lb yellow bag that I'm pretty excited about. I tested a little bit in a container and it germinated pretty dang fast. My guess is you'll be pretty happy your seed. Follow the fall overseeding guide, and enjoy.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

johnklein25 said:


> Hey Skankhunt - I had a Barenbrug rep in my area tell me it takes the RTTF up to 3 years to start developing rhizomatic growth. I'm giving it a shot this fall. I bought a 50 lb yellow bag that I'm pretty excited about. I tested a little bit in a container and it germinated pretty dang fast. My guess is you'll be pretty happy your seed. Follow the fall overseeding guide, and enjoy.


Waiting three years to see the result of expensive seed seems needless when we can germinate a tall fescue lawn in 5 days.


----------



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

johnklein25 said:


> Hey Skankhunt - I had a Barenbrug rep in my area tell me it takes the RTTF up to 3 years to start developing rhizomatic growth. I'm giving it a shot this fall. I bought a 50 lb yellow bag that I'm pretty excited about. I tested a little bit in a container and it germinated pretty dang fast. My guess is you'll be pretty happy your seed. Follow the fall overseeding guide, and enjoy.


Yeah I wasn't sure if the rhizome thing was a bunch of marketing bs or not, but they seem to be a reputable brand so I figured why not. And the quick germination is definitely a plus.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> johnklein25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Skankhunt - I had a Barenbrug rep in my area tell me it takes the RTTF up to 3 years to start developing rhizomatic growth. I'm giving it a shot this fall. I bought a 50 lb yellow bag that I'm pretty excited about. I tested a little bit in a container and it germinated pretty dang fast. My guess is you'll be pretty happy your seed. Follow the fall overseeding guide, and enjoy.
> ...


----------

